# Lab rats required



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

OK all, The new site is getting very close to being released - just waiting for Jae to do the colour scheme (not too much preasure Jae  ).
We want to do some tests on the new system with several users posting messages and generally playing with the site. We also want to have an idea of the load the new software and database puts on the server.
So, any volunteers to play with the new site between 7pm and 10pm this Friday evening?
If you want to help out please send me an IM.
10 (or maybe more :-/ ) users will be chosen - please reply *via IM* to me. 
I'll post here once we've got 10 testers so my IM in-box doesn't explode (assuming that lots of people want to help out that is!! :-/ ).

Thanks


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

No More!!!! thanks all that have voulenteered - I'll be in contact with all of you today.


----------

